# Segmenting Sled



## Rockytime (Jul 14, 2016)

Not being a wood worker, at least not a real one, I occasionally make this and that for pen making. A couple of hours produced this. The particle board is from the scrap pile and the runner for the table slot is a Home Depot paint stirring stick. Never leave there without a few. Very handy. The band saw is a little often denigrated HF 9". I've had it for about a year and is quite a little work horse for me. Anyway, the sled is for making segmented pen blanks, which I have not made yet but will.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

If you weren't before, you are now (a "real woodworker").

Sure looks to me you're off and running (now you can trip with us "real" woodworkers (who are, pretty much, indistinguishable from you).

Good job. Looking forward to some of the results.


----------

